# سؤال الى الاخ طارق بلال أو اي أحد يمكن ان يساعدني



## opmm6_ta (13 نوفمبر 2011)

سؤال الى الاخ طارق بلال أو أي أحد يمكن ان يفيدني بشكل عاجل
اشتريت ماكينة cnc صينية و عند تنزيل الماكينة في المحل انقطعت اسلاك الستيبر
الخلفي الخاص ب ال y وقمت بتوصيل الاسلاك من جديد
المهم ان الماكينة تعمل بشكل جيد لكن هناك ضعف في هذا المحرك
استنتجت هذا الشيئ من فقد بعض الخطوات اثناء الحفر على الخشب
دائما في المحور الطولي المسؤول عنه هذا الستيبر
فهل يمكن ان تكون المشكلة في طريقة وصل الاسلاك وماهي الطريقة الصحيحة


----------



## opmm6_ta (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا مقدما
قمت باعادة توصيل الاسلاك ولكن بطرقة اللحام بالقصدير
و مشكلة فقدان الخطوات في المحرك y لم تحل بعد
اليوم قمت بضبط نقطة البدء (y0,x0,z0) و اعطيت اوامر للماكينة بالذهاب بعيدا تقريبا (y1300,x800)
واعطيتها امر الذهاب الى نقطة الاصل , اشتغل المحرك x و y ولكن بعد بضع خطوات توقفت حركة ال y
واستمرت حركة ال x حتى وصول ال x الى 0 مع علو صوت ضجيج في محرك ال y
الدرايفر الخاص بال y يوجد عليه منطقة لعيار الامبير,المحرك مكتوب عليه 5 امبير
قمت بزيادة الامبير الى حوالي 5.5 امبير فأصبحت الماكينة أفضل
فهل يمكن أن تكون المشكلة في ان عيار الدرايفر بايز واذا كان لأ هل يستحمل المحرك امبير أعلى من
المكتوب عليه 
هلما ان الدرايفر نوع yako وهذا لنك الدرايفر http://www.yankong.com/doce/product/detail_115.html

*يا اخوان ساعدوني شغلي متوقف يومين على المشكلة هذه*


----------



## رضا كامل (14 نوفمبر 2011)

لو تضع بعض الصور للتوضيح فربما يمكن معاونتك في حل المشكلة .


----------



## opmm6_ta (14 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي العزيز رضا لو ذهبت الى اللينك ستجد التحكم بالامبير في الصورة التي تحت كلمة 
Running current setting
وشكرا لك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم عذرا لم ارى رسالتك إلا الآن

هل ماكينتك ماكينه منتجه بواسطه شركة ام صناعة أهليه؟

إذا كانت انتاج شركة وتعمل بكفاءة قبل انقطاع الأسلاك فلا تغير شيء في الدرايفر 

كل مشكلتك في ترتيب الاسلاك وجودة التوصيل

أما ان كانت صناعة شخصية فقد يكون هناك خلل في اختيارك لقيم الامبير والفولط

وما اعتقده أن الموتور نفسه تضرر من الداخل نتيجة الشد الشديد الذي تعرضت له الأسلاك حتى إنقطعت

وقد يكون حصل التواء بين وجهي تثبيت مكونات المحرك نفسه فانحرفت الزوايا الداخليه للمحرك

عليك بتوصيل الاسلاك تماما كما كانت قبل القطع واسترشد بالألوان ووصل كل لون مع نظيره في الطرف الآخر

حاول أن تهوي مسامير الربط التي تجمع أجزاء الحرك قليلا وحاول وزن وجهي المحرك في اتجاه متوازي وقم بالتجربه حتى تعود الماكينه كما كانت

هناك احتمال أن يكون حدث التواء في جسم الماكينه نفسه ولم تعد مرشدات (سكك) الحركة متوازيه تماما أو حدث تحميل على البول اسكرو او الجريده المسننه 

فعليك بالتأكد من حرية حركه محور الواي بدون المحرك والكهرباء حتى لا تقف الماكينه أثناء الحركة كما تفضلت

الملخص

اختبر اتزان أجزاء المحرك نفسه
تأكد من سلامة اسلاك المحرك 
تاكد من توازي واتزان دلائل (سكك) الحركة
تأكد من عدم التواء جسم الماكينه

حذار ان تقوم بتعديل شيء دون علم واستعن بشخص مؤهل ولا تستمع لنصائح بعض الأشخاص بالملتقى فهناك اشخاص يتحدثون بدون اي علم مجرد احلام وأوهام ولا اقصد بكلامي هذا شخص محدد بذاته

وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## opmm6_ta (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و سوف اعمل بنصيحتك


----------



## opmm6_ta (15 نوفمبر 2011)

تم اعادة توصيل الاسلاك باحكام عن طريق فني اختصاصي
فأصبحت أفضل والحمدلله
لكن عيار الامبير تم تعديله الى 5.5 امبير والستيبر 5 أمبير والامور تمام
فهل هذا التغيير يأثر في المستقبل على الماتور
الماكينة صينية 
وشكراً


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم اخي من فضلك اعد وضع الضبط إلى الأصل حتى لو كان أقل من المكتوب على المحرك حتى لا يحترق المحرك او الدرايفر وحتي لا تحدث سخونه وحراره في المحرك والدرايفر ويفقد المحرك خطوات أثناء الحركه وينحرف مسار الحفر وتتلف الشغله


وفقك الله


----------



## opmm6_ta (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا والله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## opmm6_ta (15 نوفمبر 2011)

نسيت أن أذكر لك هذه 
قاعدة المحرك غير متزنة قمت بالذي قلت لي عنه رخيت براغي الربط وقمت بموازنة المحور وشددته بعدها
صوت الضجيج خف كثيرا
شكرا لك أخي طارق مرة اخرى


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكر الله لك


----------



## أشرف فراج (16 نوفمبر 2011)

انا اشتريت ماكينة من الصين وانا قمت بتجميع الجزء الخاص بالحركة المركب علية الهد والسبيندرات
ولكن حركة الy بها خشونة وهناك سنة فرق بين الاثنين 
هل من مهندس ينظر اليها ليعيد ضبطها وجعلها تعمل باحسن وضع


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الى الأخ أشرف فراج أين موقع الماكينه يعني في مصر ولا في بلد آخر؟

أنا حاليا في السعودية


----------



## opmm6_ta (20 نوفمبر 2011)

أخ طارق مشكلة محور ال y لم تنتهي بعد
استعنت بمهندس ففحص الماكينة وقال لي أن المشكلة في الدرايفر الخاص
بالاستيبر الخاص بال y وأنه عندما يكسب بعض الحرارة يقوم بعمله جيدا
فيمكن أن تكون المكثفات للدرايفر بحاجة الى تبديل
أخي طارق أنا لم اسلم الدرايفر له بعد لأنه مكفول وأقوم الان بمراسلة الصين لتبديله
فاذا لم بتجاوبو معي سوف أعطه للمهندس لاصلاحه
قام المهندس ايضا باستبدال درايفر ال y ب z فانتقلت المشكلة الى محور ال z
فهل ممكن أن تكون المشكلة مشكلة مكثفات فقط حيث أنه بعد تجربة الماكينة عدة مرات
تختفي المشكلة فقال لي يمكن أن احمي الدرايفر بسشوار الشعر قبل الحفر ليكسب بعض الحرارة
وشكرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم إذا كنت من السعوديه فأنا موجود بالقصيم يمكنك التواصل معي لإصلاح الدرايفر والماكينة

وأعتقد أن الدرافر فعلا به مشكله حيث قام المهندس الذي اشرت إليه بتبديله مع محور آخر وانتقل العطل لذلك المحور

وأعتقد أن الأفضل هو تبديل الدرايفر بآخر جديد من الشركة المصنعه إن كان مازال في الضمان وأنت صاحب القرار وعليك مقارنة التكاليف لاجراء الإصلاح مع تكاليف شراء درايفر جديد

وأنا لا احب ولا أحبذ هذه الحلول الفقيره في العلم فهل يعقل انني كلما أردت تشغيل الماكينه اقوم باستخدام السيشوار لاحمي على الدرايفر هذا غير لائق 

مثل هذه الحلول يلجا إليها الهواه وطلبة العلم لانجاز عمل محدود لا يتكرر كثيرا اما اصحاب الورش والمصانع ومن يريد الإنتاج هذه الحلول لا تناسبه ولا تنفعه إطلاقا مع احترامي للمهندس الذي اقترح عليك هذا الحل


وشكرا ونحن دائما في الخدمة

أخوكم في الله 

طارق _ بلال


----------



## opmm6_ta (20 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي طارق أنا من الاردن
الدرايفر مازال في الضمان
والشركة المصنعة تريد الان فيديو لحركة الماكينة وصور للدرايفر والاسلاك
المربوطة به سوف ارسلهم غدا بعد التصوير وان شاء الله خير

وشكرا لك لاستجابتك السريعه


----------



## chawkiz (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

هل ممكن ان اطرح سؤال حيرني قليلا 

هل من المعقول استعمال سشوار لتسخين الدريفر 

و هل تسخين الدريفر يعني انه سوف يجدي و ينفع 

انا في اعتقادي انه يجب تبريد الدريفر و المواتير عوضا عن تدفءتها 


و ان هناك منفعة علمية من هذه العملية الرجاء مدنا بالتحليل العلمي لهذه العملية 

الاني فعلا لم افهمها 

شكرا للا ستاذ طارق


----------



## opmm6_ta (21 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس الذي فحص الماكينة باعتقاده أن المكثفات التالفه بعد اكتسابها
الحرارة تعمل بشكل مقبول
انا لا اعرف شيئا عن هذا الموضوع لاني مصمم 
وشكرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي كلام المهندس سليم وصحيح ولكن انه يقول لك سخن الدرافر بالسيشوار هذا غير منطقي هو حل بس لا يصلح للعمل والانتاج 

الصح انه يغير المكثفات او يستبدل الدرايفر بالكامل


هذا قصدي


----------



## hannover (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع ممكن تقول لنا بكم اشتريت الماكينه لني ابحث عن مكائن مشابهه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed es (22 نوفمبر 2011)

على الأقل اخى نحن لم نعرف ماهو موضع تلك المكثفات وما وظيفتها فى الدائرة هى هى فلتر ام انها تدخل فى دائرة مذبذب لنحكم على الحل

على العموم أيا كان السبب

نحن نعمل الآن على تصميم درايفرات الغرض منها الوصول الى تيار يقارب 10 امبير مع جهد حتى 80 فولت وسرعة قد تصل الى 600 rpm 
اذا تعذرت الحلول امامك ولم تستطع الوصول الى إستبدال القديم ونحن فى ذلك الوقت وصلنا للتصميم المناسب وجربناه يمكننى مساعدتك فى تصنيع واحد جديد


----------



## hosamsoft (20 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى الفاضل يجب فى النقطه فك الموتور وتجربته لمعرف الصوت من اى ياتى بالتحديد واذا فعل مثل ما يفعل صوت عال غير السلك المستخدم من اول اللوحه الى اخره وستعمل ان شاء الله


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (4 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة اللة وبركاتة 
ارجو من الاخوة توضيح المكان الذي يحدد طول الرسمة وابعادها وايضاح الاوبشن المسئول عن وحدة القياس بل انج او الملمتر


----------

